# Sticky  HID NEWBIE CRASH COURSE !



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*DISCLAIMER* 

We are not responsible for your mechanical ability, and therefore can not be held liable for any mis intrepretation in the information provided to you. 


Also, to any one that we have linked in this post that doesn't want to be there, simply post a reply stating so, and it will be removed. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Alright, here lately we've had alot of new members show up and ask very basic, already covered info. So i took it upon my self to cover the bases so to speak so that you get a general idea of what all is involved with HID. 

Class is in session...shall we start?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Bulbs
Ok, first off, lets start with the bulbs. The common mistake some people here is that all these high kelvin rated bulbs are the shizzle. Well, they couldn't be more wrong. The higher you go in kelvin, the less light and lumens you'll have. Pratically anything over 6k is really a waste if your at all concerned with your safety and brightness of lighting. So what is the best bulb out there then you ask? 4100-4300k. It has the most lumens out of all the HID bulbs produced. Thats why car manifacturers still use them today. Below is a graph showing you the variances of the light spectrum. As you can see, 4100k would be right where the "sweet spot" is on that chart. It produces near to the suns same kelvin thus giving you daylight-like output. Think of it like this, high kelvin bulbs would be like being out in the sun with sunglasses on vs a 4100k being in the sun w/o glasses on.








Also here is another good thing to know taken from the FAQ:
Yellow: 
1500 k Candlelight 
2700-2900 k Yellow painted fog halogen bulbs 
------------------------------- 
Yellowish white: 
3200 k Sunrise/sunset 
3200 k Premium H7 non painted halogen bulb 
3400 k 1 hour from dusk/dawn 
------------------------------- 
White: 
4100 k Philips/Osram OEM HID D2S 
5500 k Bright sunny daylight around noon 
---------------- 
Blueish white 
5500-5600 k Electronic photo flash 
6000 k Philips Ultinon HID D2S 
6500-7500 k Overcast sky 
----------------- 
Blue: 
9000-12000 k Blue sky 
----------------- 
Purple: 
28000 Northern sky 
12000-30000 k Ultra Violet light (black light)

*Some important terms to know:*
*Watt-* Measure of electrical power (w) 
*Volt-* Measure of electrical charge (v) 
*Kelvin-* Measure of color temperature (K) 
*Lumen-* Measure of light brightness (lu) 
*Candela-* Measure of light intensity (cd) 
*Ampere-* Measure of electrical current 
*Cut-off-* A distinctive line of light produced by the shield in a headlight that blocks light above a certain height in order to prevent blinding of other motorists. 
*Beam Pattern-* The pattern of light that is projected onto the ground which includes angle of lateral dispersion, width and depth of illumination. 
*Capsule-* Another term for an HID bulb. Some refer to HID bulbs as gas discharge capsules. 
*Optics-* The lighting control assembly structured around the bulb, which effects the dispersion of light and it's characteristics to a great degree. 
*HID (High Intensity Discharge)=* Gas Discharge 
*Halogen=* Incandescence 



So know that you know about kelvin and some aspects of the bulbs, you might be wondering why you hear the terms D2R or D2S. Well, to put it very simply to you, D2R is a HID bulb that was designed for HID reflector housings. It has a different base than a D2S and also has a painted portion on the bulb itself. Why is it painted you ask? The paint is there to block certain areas of the bulb that would cause excessive glare in the housing. Does the paint affect bulb performance? Yes. A 4100k D2R has slightly less lumen than a 4100k D2S. Can a D2R be converted to a D2S? Yes. You would have to make a notch in the base of the bulb to match that of a D2S. you would also need to delicatly remove the painted portion of the bulb so that it would be completely visible just like a D2S. So enough about a D2R ehh, lets talk about the D2S for a sec. The D2S was designed soley for a HID projector application. They are completely clear and give out the most efficiency of the two. Thats pratically all there is in difference between those two bulbs Below are some pics of both.
*D2R*








*D2S*








Lets move on shall we...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Ballasts
Ok, it has come to my attention some people think that if you use 2 different ballasts on the same bulbs, that one will look different than the other. Is this true? No. A ballast is a ballast (performance wise) as long as we are talking about 35W ballasts. As long as each ballast has the same exact style of connectors, they both can be used in conjunction with each other.

Example of what I mean as long as they have the same type connectors:
Here is a HID kit bulb with custom designed connectors. These are not oem and would not work with a oem ballast. These are typically going to be found on cheap Asian kit knock-offs that have a high rate of failure.









Here is a Hella oem Gen 3 style ballast. Here you can clearly see there is no way for the aftermarket HID kit bulb to attach or work with a oem ballast with oem ballast connectors unless the aftermarket HID bulb still used the oem base connector on the burner.










So now you may be asking yourself, "so what all does a ballast do in genral"? Well, here is a little bit of info on how flouresent ballast work and their basic simplicity. The same somewhat applies to automotive ballast. Our automotive ballast take in your cars DC power and converts it to AC current.



how stuff works.com said:


> The simplest sort of ballast, generally referred to as a magnetic ballast, works something like an inductor. A basic inductor consists of a coil of wire in a circuit, which may be wound around a piece of metal. If you've read How Electromagnets Work, you know that when you send electrical current through a wire, it generates a magnetic field. Positioning the wire in concentric loops amplifies this field.
> 
> This sort of field affects not only objects around the loop, but also the loop itself. Increasing the current in the loop increases the magnetic field, which applies a voltage opposite the flow of current in the wire. In short, a coiled length of wire in a circuit (an inductor) opposes change in the current flowing through it (see How Inductors Work for details). The transformer elements in a magnetic ballast use this principle to regulate the current in a fluorescent lamp.
> 
> ...


Ok, so now that you've read that, whats a electromagnet...




how stuff works.com said:


> An Electromagnet
> An electromagnet starts with a battery (or some other source of power) and a wire. What a battery produces is electrons.
> If you look at a battery, say at a normal D-cell from a flashlight, you can see that there are two ends, one marked plus (+) and the other marked minus (-). Electrons collect at the negative end of the battery, and, if you let them, they will gladly flow to the positive end. The way you "let them" flow is with a wire. If you attach a wire directly between the positive and negative terminals of a D-cell, three things will happen:
> 
> ...


With that being said, you now know the basics of what all is going on inside a ballast. The DC power from your car is being turned into AC power to supply the charge needed to power up the HID bulbs. The ballast throws out 23k +/-1-2k of volts to the HID bulbs upon start-up often refered to as warm-up. This is when you seeing HID trun on and start to change colors and get brighter as they warm. This usually lasts only around 25 seconds or so on OEM ballast. Cheaper aftermarket ballast tend to warm-up longer thus causing premature bulb life loss.

Sometimes when people first get HID, they tend to show boat infront of their friends turning their HID off/on rapidly. Is this good some say? The answer is no. If you've ever seen HID turned off and on you would of noticed a 4100k turns redish-orange for a second. This is the bulbs way of saying OUCH! What happens is the bulbs have already created Xenon gas to for the light but hasn't cooled back into salts and then when the bulbs are turned back on, the ballast are sending out a start-up of 23k volts which IS NOT a good thing. The bulbs already had enough Xenon in them to supply light and didn't need the 23k shot to them. This kills bulb lifespan.

So you've learned about ballasts and bulbs now. Lets move on to the wiring now shall we....

Some people out there just aren't aware of the dangers with wiring HID straight off of your existing oem wiring. Should a relay be used to power HID, yes and always needs to be used. Why you ask perhaps? Your oem halogen equiped car was never designed or intended from the manufacturer to use or run high voltage/high current/ high amperage HID ballasts. Ballast draw a imense amount of amps upon start-up and could very seriosuly damage your wiring and not just at where its connected. We are talking serious damage to fuse boxes, ecu's, or worse could short and cause fires on very old cares that even have a hard enough time trying to power halogen. The reason why is, that when the ballast "demand" power, your car has to supply it from somewhere. Lets say its tapped into your oem headlight wire ok. Now you power up the ballasts, the draw current from your wiring, your wiring might not be up to the task so its needs help, t searches for a source and before you know it, you've now weakend not only one source but two now just to try and supply the ballast good clean power. This is why a relay harness is needed. A relay harness gets its power straight from the battery via relays. These relays are then wired to go to your ballasts now.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

To understand how a relay works, go here: CLICK

Now that you know how a relay works, lets look at some diagrams to show you which way you need to wire your car. 

*These diagrams are property of the FAQ so I do not take credit for their design* 

**Special thanks to Herman, Eric, Vick and everyone else for supplying such a great database for everyone to use.**

**************http://faqlight.carpassion.info/**************

*NOTE-You'll need to use a diode for cars that use H4, 9004 or 9007 type bulbs in this type application so that power isn't turned off to the HID once high beams are in use.*

Ok so now you know a good bit or you should be up to speed on things. But lets go over a few terminlogy we use for the projectors out there....



Civicsilover43 said:


> Ok, this is starting to get me irritated. Ok everyone is saying oh what is the e46 projector, is it the same as an m3 or what about the e55 is it the same as an e-class, Or what about the a6 is it the same as an rs6. And i know some are new comers and dont know much about the hid lingo or termonology, so this is why i am posting this. Ok let me set this straight:
> 
> Hella, stanley, bosch, valeo, Zkw, and kioto= They are all headlight and projector manufacturors.
> 
> ...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

You will probably be able to figure it out from here on. e39,e46,e38,s2k,tl,tsx,fx, these are all just names they have aquired because of the car they came euipped in. These are not the names that the manufacturors named them. It would be easier just to say "audi version of the hella bi-xenon" or "e38 version of the bosch low beam projector", Lol you know what i mean. Well i hoped this helped some people figure out our termonology on HIDPLANET.
_________________




Oh and if i have anything wrong please feel free to correct me, thanx!


pictures courtesy of accord6 from www.hidplanet.com

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/neon_2nr/hostedpics/E60_side-size.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/neon_2nr/hostedpics/E60_front-size.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/neon_2nr/hostedpics/E60_rear.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/neon_2nr/hostedpics/E60_front.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/neon_2nr/hostedpics/E60_side.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/neon_2nr/hostedpics/E60_quarter02.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/neon_2nr/hostedpics/ZKW_quarter01.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/neon_2nr/hostedpics/E46single_side-size.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/neon_2nr/hostedpics/E46single_front-size.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/neon_2nr/hostedpics/E46single_side.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/neon_2nr/hostedpics/E46single_rear.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/neon_2nr/hostedpics/E46single_front.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/neon_2nr/hostedpics/E60_quarter03.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/neon_2nr/hostedpics/E60_quarter01.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/neon_2nr/hostedpics/ZKW_side-size.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/neon_2nr/hostedpics/ZKW_front-size.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/neon_2nr/hostedpics/ZKW_rear.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/neon_2nr/hostedpics/ZKW_front.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/neon_2nr/hostedpics/ZKW_side02.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/neon_2nr/hostedpics/ZKW_side01.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/neon_2nr/hostedpics/ZKW_quarter02.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/neon_2nr/hostedpics/ZKW_quarter01.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/neon_2nr/hostedpics/E46single_side-size.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/neon_2nr/hostedpics/E46single_front-size.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/neon_2nr/hostedpics/E46single_quarter01.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/neon_2nr/hostedpics/E46single_quarter03.jpg





Ok, so now we've covered the basics and you feel confident somewhat to tackle your project. all you need now is a few ideas to help get you in the right direction. That being said, here are a few links (thanks to lilboi from www.hidplanet.com for the link research  ) to other peoples retros that might or might not help you out on your project...

http://www.emotors.ca/Articles/article.aspx?id=132 

http://www.geocities.com/jvxdriver/a6_retrofit.htm 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=649072 

http://faq.auto.light.tripod.com/car-tested-retro.htm 

http://www.hidretro.com/page18.htm 

http://josch.wilksfamily.com/HIDimages/HIDpage.htm 

http://home.gwu.edu/~nloke/eclipsehidretro.html 

http://spiicytuna.com/DSM/projector/ 

http://home.austin.rr.com/framefamily/HIDretrofit.html 

http://stardust.as/crazy/gallery/album17 

http://www.houseofthud.com/cartech/hids/index.html

http://www.hidforum.com/diy/ 

http://www.illusion-lighting.com/ 

http://hidforum.com/diy/e36bixenon.php 

http://www.apexstunts.com/HID/ 

http://www.turntableteknicianz.com/carpics/S14 HID.htm 

http://www.vuehaongoy.com/headlamp.html

http://scummmy.no-ip.com/index.html

http://www.vuehaongoy.com/charlieddeccls2k.html

http://members.rogers.com/dodoman/DIY/HID Retrofit/index.htm

http://www.imagestation.com/album/pictures.html?show_all=1&id=4286864553&start=1

http://www.imagestation.com/album/pictures.html?show_all=1&start=1&id=4291002885

http://members.rogers.com/wewong_hid/index.html

http://home.houston.rr.com/quangdtran/hid.html

http://wagdaddy_1.tripod.com/HID.htm

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/syclone1/hid/page1.htm


hope that helps you guys with your future projects! Now go out there and do it!  :thumbup:


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

LIU, oh my god!!! You are amazing. Thanks for all the time I'm sure this took for you to put together. 


STICKY ME PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> Bulbs
> *Some important terms to know:*
> *Watt-* Measure of electrical power (w)
> *Volt-* Measure of electrical charge (v)
> ...



Hey LIU, this yellow part is a bit hard to read in the original post.... Might want to change it or add a background or something, just FYI... When it has the grey "quote" background behind it above it's easier to see...


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Pictures on post # 3 aren't showing up for me either....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i dont know why those arent working.. ill get with that guy and see if he can update it.

this was courtesy of one of the members over at www.hidplanet.com and i found this very useful for everyone.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> i dont know why those arent working.. ill get with that guy and see if he can update it.
> 
> this was courtesy of one of the members over at www.hidplanet.com and i found this very useful for everyone.




Either way, that's a wealth of info!!! I am going to be a HID expert in no time (well, maybe a few days based on the amount of material and links :fluffy: )

AWESOME!!! STICKY :hal:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

jesus liu. nice work.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

vote for sticky everything is true and well explained

and heres what a 5300k kit looks like


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^ ahhhhhhh, nice and blinding.


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

Sticky vote: :thumbup:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I 3rd for the sticky.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Hey LIU...awesome guide 



jlee1469 said:


> vote for sticky everything is true and well explained
> 
> and heres what a 5300k kit looks like


are those stock headlights or crystal clear ones?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> Hey LIU...awesome guide
> 
> 
> are those stock headlights or crystal clear ones?


crystals is what hes running im pretty sure .


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

hard for me to tell.
aren't 5300k supposed to be whiter than that, those look like 6000k or 7000k. I thought that about 5000k are whitish and about 6000-6500 are aqua blue/white


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> hard for me to tell.
> aren't 5300k supposed to be whiter than that, those look like 6000k or 7000k. I thought that about 5000k are whitish and about 6000-6500 are aqua blue/white


its the camera :thumbup:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Safety safety safety.

If you can't be sure it's safe for you or that you don't know what you're doing, don't risk it. HID's pump alot of juice though that ballast and if you get shocked by it you'll lose operation of your arm for a hopefully just a short time not considering other damage.

Seth


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Very nice writeup. I am close to buying HIDs myself, and this is a good help. I'll definately be consulting this when it comes time to purchase. :thumbup:


----------



## gtr_b13 (Mar 27, 2003)

my 94 b13 w/ 10,000k conversion


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

pix dont work.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

here is another good info about glare and no glare.

http://www.intellexual.net/hid.html

make sure you read through this one.. it has alotta good info about glare and no glare etc.. it also has pics !

super good info !!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

another great one from liu.

can a mod edit this link into his first post as well? i think this is the best link yet for the uninformed to read.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

yea my glare is that bad unfortunately... but hey 1/2 a year and no problem with cops is fine by me.

only problem i get is SUV drivers flashing me on those sideway streets when nobody else is around.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

jlee1469 said:


> yea my glare is that bad unfortunately... but hey 1/2 a year and no problem with cops is fine by me.
> 
> only problem i get is SUV drivers flashing me on those sideway streets when nobody else is around.


SUV's flash you!? they have nerve. when suv's pull up behind me and they are lined up with my mirror, it shines right on my face. what i like to do is aim the mirror back at them (if its a long traffic light) and blind them :thumbup: they hate that. but thats what they get for having lights that line up with every single mirror in my car!


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Any thing HID light is brighter than what car manufactures put out. I am currently running 12,000 K HID and they are bright, but i prefer the coloring. Now to go optimal with HID 5400-5800K is the best for viewing and driving. Halogen bulbs are just not bright enough but i've found that any HID set up is better and brighter. I've had several HID systems. I've had 6,000K, 8,000K, 10,000K and now 12,000K. Honestly i'd say the 6,000K is the whitest and the best overall but i like the purpleish look i currently have.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

2slowpro said:


> Any thing HID light is brighter than what car manufactures put out. I am currently running 12,000 K HID and they are bright, but i prefer the coloring. Now to go optimal with HID 5400-5800K is the best for viewing and driving. Halogen bulbs are just not bright enough but i've found that any HID set up is better and brighter. I've had several HID systems. I've had 6,000K, 8,000K, 10,000K and now 12,000K. Honestly i'd say the 6,000K is the whitest and the best overall but i like the purpleish look i currently have.


you are correct on that statement.. the BEST optimal usage is the 4300 K , but if you like color with some usage 6000 K is plenty... anything up that you will just be seeing color and less OPTIMAL useage.. not saying that you wont see better than your halogens but the color can fatigue the eyes after long amounts of time viewing it such as long trips etc.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

the 6,000k Seem to be the whitest i've seen yet. Anything beyond this is a color. I've had my 12K for almost a year now and they aren't fatiguing my eyes but i cant say that for everyone considering we are all different. I would honestly recommend the 6K to anyone who aquires HIDs. They have optimal viewing with out being a color other than white. I've traveled before w/ my 12k from Jacksonville,Fl to Miami,Fl which is a 5hr drive and i did it at night and i had great viewing but when i did this trip with my 6K a year back the viewing was quite brighting. The coloring does tint the bulb and reduce visibility but it isnt much


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you say 6k is whiter yes, this is true. but dont be mistaken, 4.5k is still brighter, but the lack of the blue color (aka "white") makes you think its dimmer. the 4.5K will perform better in fog too because of the lack of blue light.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

yea pete thats really weird i thought the same thing.

i have 5300k bulbs as well as 8000k, the latter seems brighter for some reason.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

jlee1469 said:


> yea pete thats really weird i thought the same thing.
> 
> i have 5300k bulbs as well as 8000k, the latter seems brighter for some reason.


placibo.........


----------



## redline95gle (Dec 18, 2005)

I have 6000k's in my car and they hit the road as white as the stock bmw's.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

not true.. it may seem brighter but in truth the bmw cars have 4300 K which has the most lumens


----------



## Lyzic (Jan 29, 2006)

great thread, thanks

definately going to refer to this when getting the HID for my headlights and fogs


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Very cool information...


----------



## MaximaR34 (Jul 10, 2006)

Has anyone put HID's in a 2k2 pathfinder? Any advice. thanks


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey what bulbs do you have in the pathfinder i may be able to help you out.


----------



## chumit (Apr 24, 2006)

HELP
I'm sorry i'm new, do you recommend me to install a HID conversion kit on normal headlights?????? i have these JDM halo headlights for the nissan 200sx.......what if i buy HID conversion kit for the H3 bulbs???? what difference would it make????


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

chumit the hid conversion for the h3 bulb would be a waste of your money.

i say do the retrofit with a projector and spend a little extra money for better output and better performance.

the difference would be a huge difference.

Liuspeed HID NIght Shots

here are my night shots.











the single projector cut off like is the pic above this is a Huge difference compared to slapping a H3 HID kit into the housing.


----------



## chumit (Apr 24, 2006)

ok I saw your cardomain project. What exactly is a retrofit??? and how did you do it to fit the whole projectors in the headlights???? did you cut open the headlights. I wanted to see if you had any specific pictures of the job you did to the headlights to make it fit the projectors. So i saw you placed some valeos projectors but....do you need to use also shrouds or something like that ???????????? what are they for??? The valeos seem to ocupy alot of space :S please tell me because I am interested in converting mine too.
Thanks!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

chumit,

you had to open the headlights and cut open the space and jb weld it etc etc etc..
it an extensive project.

if you have messenger of any sort let me know and ill try to explain more.


----------



## Danewlabel (Nov 6, 2006)

sweeeet 8-]


----------



## babyboy123 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi I'm new to the forum - I just purchased a pair of TSX projectors off of Ebay however they were not exactly identical but extremely similar in shape and size. In one of them, the cut-off sheild is removable and the other is not. The other difference is that one has a clear lense and the other has a somewhat of ribbed lense. My question is when I do my retro-fit will I actually see a difference between them?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yes you will see the difference the TSX projectors dont have a ribbed lense it clear. and whoever you bought them off of send them back and get your money back cuz that isnt the correct pair.

the light output and the cut off line will be different between the 2 projectors.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

TSX projector should look like this


----------



## babyboy123 (Feb 25, 2007)

Alright thanks. I'm working something out with seller now but it looks like i'm gonna lose out on the shipping costs... This was the auction off ebay and the projectors did look like the ones in your post- I don't understand how the seller didn't notice the lenses were completely different... Acura TSX projectors HALO NEW with NEW bulbs retrofit (190091898886) Hopefully I won't lose out too much... On that note anyone have TSX projectors for sale?


----------



## Krazeeraja (Sep 18, 2007)

To All if anyone can help


I have a Pilot Conversion HID Kit 6000K I just wanted to test them out to make there was no shipping damage since they are plug and play. My first question is on the plug and plays do you still need to do a relay and my second questions is when I had the HID plugged in my lo beams put out the halogen light and I had to turn the HI beam on for the actual HID to turn on.... any reason for this and how this should be installed so the lo is hid and the hi is halogen??

Thanks!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

krazeeraja check on HiDPlanet.com :: Index

alot of great info there.


----------



## nerddason (Apr 29, 2012)

This is why I love me some forum. thx for the wealth of info.


----------

